# Buying my first Aeron Chair - owners please advise what options to order



## Rob Elliott (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi there - I have had my Humanscale chair for 14 years and loved it but want to try the NEW Aeron designed chair out. So many options available. Can someone advise what options are IMPORTANT (for 12-14 hour days) and what are 'marketing'. I'll be purchasing the type B one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2017)

Arm rests, choose you preferred fabric

Some do not care for lumbar support, but I use it.

If you do like to rest your head there is a third-party headrest on Amazon but I found mine to be inhibitive of the listening triangle.


----------



## gpax (Feb 12, 2017)

Make absolutely sure it fits your body size!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm really interested as well in the new aeron. it'd be really interesting to hear someone who tried the old one and the new one


----------



## pmountford (Feb 12, 2017)

Arm rests & lumbar support for me were essential. Medium size if I remember correctly.


----------



## mverta (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm still sitting in the first Aeron I ever bought, in 1997. I can vouch for it being The One. As for the recently "remastered from the casters up" version, all I can say is if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Chances that it's better? Almost zero. Chances that it's cheaper to produce and makes them more money? Somewhere in the neighborhood of 100% I'd suspect. I'm going to go try one at the local place...


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 12, 2017)

I added the posture fit option, but I didn't like it and ended up removing it, so my seat back has nothing added. I'd get height adjustable arms for sure. This way you can not only adjust them, you can remove them. My original arm pads were leather and they were nice, but one started wrinkling up after a couple of years and then the other followed. Herman Miller replaced them for free, but sent the standard vinyl type. They are fine and look like they will take a beating, but I think I prefer the leather originals. The 12 year warranty is great. They replaced the arm pads, under seat padding and the cylinder that goes into the base. They sent a serviceman to my place to do all the work. All at no charge. My 6 year old chair just got a major facelift. I do love this chair! 

Good luck and enjoy your new chair. I don't think you'll regret it -


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2017)

Just elaborate there are I believe three different seating baskets a, b, c based on the size of your caboose.

Here is the adjustment PDF

http://www.hermanmiller.com/content...mation/aeron_chairs_user_adjustment_guide.pdf



gpax said:


> Make absolutely sure it fits your body size!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 12, 2017)

In addition to all of the above, I'd recommend getting the one with all the adjustments.

Also, I'm not sure whether they sell both kinds of lumbar support anymore, but I preferred the older kind to the PostureFit one at the time. That doesn't mean you'll prefer it too, in fact I might not agree with myself if I tried the two again today, but it's worth being aware of the difference.

Quick search. You can see both of them on this page:

https://www.smartfurniture.com/prod...m_term=1100316598310&utm_content=All Products


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## iobaaboi (Feb 14, 2017)

I too am looking to move to the new Aeron chair. I am currently using the Embody chair from HM but find that it was designed for those who lean back when they work, not sit upright (or lean forward over a controller) like most of us composers.

I was able to go to a local design store and compare all of the current HM models. 

The new Aeron is markedly better than the old, a good many refinements were made. I liked it better than my current Embody and will be replaceing it with a new Aeron with the following specs:

Graphite - the classic color scheme. I don't mind the Carbon but wouldn't pay for the change.

Size C - I am 6'2" - 200lbs and I felt more comfortable in the larger seat of the C although I could probably use a B just fine.

Tilt limiter and seat angle - This is the most important feature for me. The best configuration I found on the chair I tested was with the forward tilt engaged and the tilt limiter one click back from upright. I then adjusted the tension to taste. I could lean forward and be supported but also put my feet down and lean back to stretch. Range of motion was excellent.

Adjustable arms - I'm not sure whether to go for fully adjustable or just height adjustable. I put the arms of my chairs up (using keyboard/mouse) and down (playing controller) often, so I'm not sure if I'll use the pivoting on the fully adjustable arms.

PostureFit SL - I'll probably get it because I was unable to try a chair without it. I will try taking it off once I get the chair to see which I like better.

Casters - I'm not sure, I'll probably just go for the standard ones since I'll be using the chair on carpet for the foreseeing future. I might upgrade to the translucent casters I have currently on the Embody. I really like how they roll and look as well.

Graphite chassis and base- again, don't want to pay for a strictly aesthetic option.

Arm pads- I greatly preferred the standard arm pads over the leather. They felt durable and more comfortable to me.

Good luck with your purchase, I hope it serves you well for many years!

Brayden


----------

